# Jahrespraktikum bei der Polizei ?



## colA (24. Juni 2004)

*hey Leute,* 

wisst ihr ob ich ein einjähriges Praktikum bei der Polizei nach meinem Fachabi machen kann? Wenn ja wo müsste ich mich dann Bewerben und wie Und müsste ich auch diese Tests machen und wie würde ich bezahlt (wenn da überhaupt der fall ist...).Am liebsten würde ich in der Hundestaffel das Praktikum machen.

Danke im vorraus. MfG *colA*


----------

